# Mower decks comes off and Swisher gets real workout



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I know you guy picks on Willie for not taking off his deck, Well I missed the weight, but it only took 3 minutes to drop it and pull it from under the tractor.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

some weight on the sleeve hitch and a Full tank of fuel
gave me some more traction


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I let some air out of the tire, that seamed to help too
I will tell you I had over 300lbs in the bucket and it really through the balance of,till I added 75 lbs on the sleeve hitch and filled the the tank full


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking good:thumbsup: Like how you used barbell weights on the back.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Im still on the hunt for some Longer stroke actuators


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Topdj,

Now THAT's a tractor!!!!!!! Looks great!

Greg


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Garden tractor , its no tractor  I wished for a CUT
which would have been nice for the yard work with a front end loader and turf tires, but the Chinese ones are all I can afford


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

That looks great topdj. I like that bucket and setup alot.


----------

